#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Ramdeobaba College Of Engineering & Management, Nagpur*



*RCEM Nagpur Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*RCEM Nagpur Affiliation:* Rashtrasant Tukadoji Maharaj Nagpur University.

*RCEM Nagpur Mode Of Admission:* MHCET , JEE MAINS.

*RCEM Nagpur Cut Off 2014:* 

Last Cut Off admitted through MHCET is around 123 Marks.
Opening cutoff through JEE-MAINS is 193 marks

*RCEM Nagpur Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringElectronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectronics Design TechnologyInformation TechnologyComputer Science and EngineeringMechanical EngineeringDepartment of Management TechnologyDepartment of Computer Application*Fee Structure:
*
*RCEM Nagpur Fee Structure For Engineering 2013-2014:* Total Fee INR 96,550/- Per Year.

*RCEM Nagpur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013-2014:* Fee INR 80,200/- Per Year.

*RCEM Nagpur* *Placement:

*
For the academic year 2014 about 477 students have placed in the top compannies.

*RCEM Nagpur Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
The campus covers 20 acres (81,000 m2) on a hill in the suburbs, 5 km from the city center.The college have a holy temple of "Ramdeobaba".The college has residential housing for students with internet available. The hostels have a communal TV room, a reading room, gymnasium and sports facilities. 

*RCEM Nagpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
The Institute provides excellent hostel facility within the campus for the students who wish to avail the campus residential facility. The boys’ hostel is located at the rear end of the college while the girls’ hostel is situated near the Ramdeobaba temple. There are two hostel buildings for boys’ with a capacity to accommodate around 420 students. All students will be provided with double occupancy rooms. Girls’ hostel houses 132 students based on triple and double occupancy.
There is a provision to accommodate around 105 first year students in Boys’ hostel while around 15 students could be allowed to stay in girls’ hostel. 

Students residing in hostel premises can avail state-of- art Gymnasium facility. A dedicated line with 3MbPs speed & a dedicated server is there in hostel premises in order to cater the Web browse need of the students. Hostels are well equipped with mess, canteen, indoor / outdoor recreational facilities. There is a generator backup for the hostels in case of break in power supply. The hostel mess is fully cooperative where the students decide menus weekly. A dispensary is available in the campus, with an experienced physician Dr. A. K. Mukherjee (M.D. (Medicine), D.C.H., F.I.C.A.) to take care of all regular check up or other minor diseases. Consultation and medicines are provided free of charge. In case of emergency, doctor attends patient immediately & shift to specialize hospital under his supervision, if required. In order to take care of hospitalization or specialized treatment and medications, students are advised to avail of health insurance. The institute has tie-up with a reputed insurance company to provide medical insurance to the staff & students.

Each hostel is provided with round the clock caretakers and other essential staff. Honorable Secretary of the institute & Chairman of hostel Advisory committee monitors overall organization of hostels & provides guidelines time to time. With personal attention and supervision, a clean, healthy and cheerful atmosphere is maintained at the hostels. Prof. E. M. Gonnade and Prof. V. N. Nitnaware are boys’ hostel wardens while Prof.Padma Adane is the Warden of the Girls’ hostel.


*RCEM Nagpur Address:* 

Ramdev Tekdi Gittikhadan, Katol Road, Nagpur, MH 440013, India.





  Similar Threads: Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Yeshwantrao Chavan College of Engg  Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

